# I have a new foster pup.....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And his name is Oreo. He was a stray in NY and was picked up by the shelter in June. He was adopted out by them in July, but returned by the owner saying that he hates men and nipped her husband. A third party pulled the staff aside and stated that he woman was a little "off" and that she allegedly would pick him up and "shake" him.
Well he came back to the shelter more frightened, nippy and growly.
I met him outside his kennel at the shelter & he came right to me with cuddles and kisses. What they see as growling , is simply conversation to him! He does this even when you are rubbing his belly  
He is a fabulous pup - fit in perfectly with my crew, and it is as if he has lived here all his life! Potty trained, very sweet - but... really does not like young men so far. Here are the first pics I took of him after his bath (which he loved) and wil post some more later.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Laurie,

He has a really sweet face. He will do so well with you and the pups.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Aww! He's cute! Lucky guy to land at your house!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's a cutie!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

Is is just way too cute!!!! I am so glad he is adjusting well and am looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable.........thank goodness you have him.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww what a sweetie! Happy he has found a better start and he finds a loving forever home


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's a real cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree-what a sweet face!
Now he'll know what a real home can be like.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*As promised...*

Oreo and Logan have become very close

He really is a sweetie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my!!!----Laurie you are best!:hug:
He is cute and a forever home will be right around the corner for Oreo I bet with your help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Check out the new toy in my toybox


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh my!!!----Laurie you are best!:hug:
> He is cute and a forever home will be right around the corner for Oreo I bet with your help.


so very true!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

was thinking about you Sally, I was cuddling my sweet Logan and appreciating how gorgeous he is in person & thought about Comet!! I bet you think the same of him!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> was thinking about you Sally, I was cuddling my sweet Logan and appreciating how gorgeous he is in person & thought about Comet!! I bet you think the same of him!


  Give Logan a belly rub for me!
Comet and Logan need a play date. I bet they would be best buddies!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurie,
Your new little Oreo is a handsome boy! Irresistible! I'm sure he'll blossom like crazy in your home with your pups helping!

I'd love a new toy in MY toy box, like you found!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie Oreo is, also very lucky he is in your home Laurie. Look forward to hearing more stories on how he is doing.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my Oreo is a sweetie!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the pictures of Oreo in the toy box and laying with Logan. It looks like he's doing great. Thanks for doing this for another pup Laurie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Laurie, he's adorable. I know he'll do well with you.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oreo is just the cutest!!! Loving all the pictures and the one of him in the toy box is just toooo cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie Laurie! He looks like he has a wig on with that curly top


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oreo looks like an absolute sweetheart !! I love the photo of him napping in the toy box.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Oreo has a revised name:

We are now calling him Reo - it is just so much easier, although he will always be known as Oreo within HRI.
He is doing well - we had a good morning! For the last few days he has been quite fearful of my son, who just kept trying to make friends. I think it finally clicked this morning - they are buds now!!! For a pup who is afraid of men, this was a big step!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well Oreo has a revised name:
> 
> We are now calling him Reo - it is just so much easier, although he will always be known as Oreo within HRI.
> He is doing well - we had a good morning! For the last few days he has been quite fearful of my son, who just kept trying to make friends. I think it finally clicked this morning - they are buds now!!! For a pup who is afraid of men, this was a big step!


:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Good that he's made friends with your son. Big step!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Laurie, Oreo is so sweet and very lucky to have found you. I am sure with your love and patience he will become a happy hav for sure. I commend you and all our other foster Moms'.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Laurie Reo is just the cutest. I can't wait for my first little foster baby.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

fantastic pics, and great that he is running around so well with your pups.


----------

